# Team or solo?



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Do LGDs work better as a team or solo for a smaller piece of land? Also how old is too old for a dog that has no experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

I personally think they work better in teams, but it really depends on what kind and how many predators you have to deal with. 

I have a pack of coyotes (about 4-5 last time I saw them) that lives in the next pasture over from mine and I like to have at least 2 dogs. And I'm only on 2.5 acres. 

But that's just my opinion. Maybe someone else will have some other ideas. 

Also you would have to have two females or two males unless you want puppies all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Or neuter which is better anyway.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

My friend runs em. The female in with the goats, the male runs the perimeter on the outside. No other people to close to this piece of land and the house is about a mile away.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think it would matter more on the type or amount of predators than farm size.


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Good point, I know there is a pack of coyotes on my hill. I hear them at night when I milk Star. My one dog would probably not fare well.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SixxGoats (Feb 16, 2014)

Believe it or not I have 5 dogs who protect only 6 acres. It works really well for me as I have not only coyotes, but dogs that get dumped in the hills nearby as well as some really obnoxious neighbors dogs, and an occasional mountain lion. I can rotate them around and no one gets stressed out or tired. Plus I really love watching the pack dynamics with this number of dogs. That being said, if you happen to be running a single dog and you're having issues, such as excessive barking, or an inclination to be at the house rather than in your stock, it is likely because LGD's are meant to be run in pairs at the very least.


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes he is very much doing that. At what age does their instinct to guard kick in. He is a bit possessive over me but not my livestock. I'm trying to do what is in the information and everyone says it's supposed to come natural. Is he too young ( 3 months) ?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

I may have found him a buddy. A 9 week old puppy who has been living around livestock but not being trained. Good idea or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SixxGoats (Feb 16, 2014)

At 2 and 3 months old BOTH are way too young to guard, they're still babies! Most of the guarding and bonding instinct is probably there but these dogs work best in a pack environment, so if there isn't an older "mentor" to show them the ropes, that job is going to fall to you. I'm not sure how much time you have to devote to that, but you will need to walk the perimeter of the area you want them to guard, and generally just hang out a lot with them and your livestock. The alternative is to skip the 9 week old pup and find an older dog who already is guarding......not sure what your financial situation is but a good dog doesn't come cheap. I started out with 2 puppies about a year and a half ago, but I'm home all day so have the time to devote to this, I also had my old Pyrenees who was invaluable even though he was very arthritic by then and really couldn't back up his bark very well any more. I will say my dogs were so bonded to their charges by the time they were 8 months old they were able to engage and chase off a pack of dogs that got into my pasture one morning....I was incredibly proud of them! They are now teaching my 3 younger pups and doing an awesome job, it took time for them to get there but I think it was well worth it! :2cents:


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks sixx, I didn't realize an older mentor would help so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

